# Crack in shower tray



## kenny

I HAVE A HOBBY 700, GETTING READY FOR THE OFF, HAVE FOUND A CRACK IN THE SHOWER TRAY NEAR THE WHEEL ARCH ABOUT 10INC LONG, HAS ANY ONE REPAIRED ONE, IF SO WHAT WITH, THANKS KENNY


----------



## Jezport

I have heard this before on hobbys, I would contact them as it would seem to be a design weakness/Fault.


----------



## wakk44

Seems to be a common fault on Hobbys,check out THIS thread.


----------



## tramp

simplest solution is :

either buy a new tray or what I`d do is :

drill some small holes in the base and fill with expandable foam to give base some strenght and cover holes with plastic gromets then have the tray floor scimmed by someone fron the Sailing industry , been done before with good results .

but not much help if your on the off, if the tray is not flxing try some 

LSX from the plumers has strength and is cured by water we repaired a water tank with a 8mm hole once and it lasted 9 mnths round europe with 100ltrs so its good stuff.

and yes I`m baned from the DRILL  :lol:


----------



## erneboy

Sikaflex will seal it till you have a chance to replace it. 

There have been many threads about this before, I have had it happen on an Autotrail and a Frankia. The shower trays are just too light for the job in many cases, Alan.


----------



## JimW

*Shower tray repair*

Hi,

Follow the link below to my post and you will see details of a great solution to the problem.

Once one crack arrives, others tend to follow, so a fix for the whole shower tray is needed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1005376.html#1005376

Good luck


----------



## erneboy

It's a very common problem. Here is what looks like a very good repair: http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/?section=Leisure&page=276

Alan.


----------



## 747

http://www.captaintolley.com

Their stuff is supposed to be the best for repairs.


----------

